

Bitucket is down (again) - jlhonora
https://status.bitbucket.org
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.bitbucket.org
======
dm03514
how many other peoples work flows completely depend on bitbucket? We deploy
from our bitbucket repositories

~~~
unoti
My workflows are dependent on bitbucket for deploys. I could work around if I
needed to, since I keep other copies of the repos. NORMALLY. Today's different
though: I just happened to be in the middle of migrating from one server to
another. I practiced the procedure last week and got my notes perfected on how
to do it. Of course, those notes are on bitbucket, unavailable...

Lesson learned! I'll make sure that bitbucket's never the only place that
something resides, from now on...

------
ibarrajo
why was the URL submitted as https? The cert belongs to statuspage.io and
threw me a error page.

if you're resubmitting a URL to HN put a random parameter to the left

ie. status.bitbucket.org?r=99

~~~
tieTYT
Is doing this against policy or encouraged? I don't see it mentioned here^1,
but maybe I'm looking in the wrong place.

1:
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
unoti
Back up and running again.

